# 11-14-09



## viet (Sep 11, 2008)

Went out this sat to try to get a few birds and it couldnt have worked out better. Birds were feet down in the decoys at point blank range. Limit of ducks, geese and 3 snows by 9:30am. Not a bad day.


----------



## gsehnter-bloms (Dec 16, 2007)

Nice mixed bag!


----------



## sod44 (Sep 30, 2008)

nice job guys


----------



## J.D. (Oct 14, 2002)

Nice shirt!


----------



## Hoppsa (Mar 26, 2009)

Nice shoot Andy!


----------



## Acemallard (Sep 30, 2003)

Anyone else see this.


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

Could there possibly be another guy with them......like behind the camera.


----------



## wingaddict (Sep 16, 2009)

interesting there are 15 mallards, but 10 canadas. Maybe there was 4 guys and there shooting sucked and they sailed 5 mallards and 2 canadas into that slough and the dog cant swim. :lol:

Who knows?


----------



## Andrew Bremseth (Aug 1, 2007)

Good shoot!


----------



## franchi (Oct 29, 2005)

#'s 8 & 9 were stuck together so it's like one nacho.


----------



## Bloodyblinddoors (Oct 25, 2006)

He does claim they killed a limit of ducks and geese. I woulda left one of those honkers outa the pic but thats just me. Killing 1 over happens... Accidents happen. I'd choose not to advertise it.


----------



## USAlx50 (Nov 30, 2004)

hahaha


----------



## Marlin40 (Jul 19, 2009)

Fail.


----------



## T Shot (Oct 4, 2002)

Either one over the limit, or actually 2 short... I hope for your sake it's actually the second! Congrats on finding dry land though, that's hard to come by up north!


----------



## USAlx50 (Nov 30, 2004)

T Shot said:


> Either one over the limit, or actually 2 short... I hope for your sake it's actually the second! Congrats on finding dry land though, that's hard to come by up north!


Then they would be 5 short on ducks :wink: :lol:


----------



## T Shot (Oct 4, 2002)

USAlx50 said:


> T Shot said:
> 
> 
> > Either one over the limit, or actually 2 short... I hope for your sake it's actually the second! Congrats on finding dry land though, that's hard to come by up north!
> ...


Indeed! :beer:

Pokem factor in play?


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y (Sep 23, 2004)

T Shot said:


> USAlx50 said:
> 
> 
> > T Shot said:
> ...


 :beer:


----------



## viet (Sep 11, 2008)

Yea we shot our limit of ducks and geese. Then the landowner came out and took the pic and wanted his goose in there too. so settle down boys. lol. Nice spot. I was wondering when or if someone would spot that.


----------



## justund223 (Aug 28, 2006)

viet said:


> Yea we shot our limit of ducks and geese. Then the landowner came out and took the pic and wanted his goose in there too. so settle down boys. lol. Nice spot. I was wondering when or if someone would spot that.


Thats pretty convienent


----------



## Ima870man (Oct 29, 2003)

Ya, sure, anytings you say, yahs I believes ya. Thats the best I have seen and heard in a while. HEHEHEHEheheheheheheheheheheheheh..........
If it's true -- so be it, otherwise -- man up and lets the cards fall where they may! Oh wait, you already stated it to be true being the farmers goose so I will have to take it as that. :wink:



:beer:

Ima870man
Jeff


----------



## TheDrake (Apr 20, 2009)

That's a nice pile of birds.


----------



## wingaddict (Sep 16, 2009)

Someone get the guy on the left some camo! :lol:


----------



## cut'em (Oct 23, 2004)

Great Job Guys!


----------



## MN goose killa (Sep 19, 2008)

wingaddict said:


> Someone get the guy on the left some camo! :lol:


Heeeeeeeeeeeeey!!! I'm right here, birds lol


----------



## Kris brantner (Sep 22, 2009)

y do people have to count birds. you pieces of crap need to go shoot some birds of your own instead of always nagging about other peoples pictures. you have too many hens, too many geese why didnt you only shoot drakes. get a life people it gets old. most of the times you dont know the whole story like if there is someone taking the picture or what. i just dont understand why people cant say good hunt


----------



## gsehnter-bloms (Dec 16, 2007)

Well put Kris.


----------



## gooseslapper (Feb 4, 2009)

Nice inconspicuous shirt you have there on the left. Maybe that is the secret to killing limits is wearing a bright a$$ chartreuse shirt! I'm just messing with ya. Nice shoot.....one extra goose isn't the end of the world. I would rather see someone accidently kill an extra goose and take it home rather than leave it out there just to avoid trouble.


----------



## SDwaterfowler (Mar 2, 2006)

viet said:


> Yea we shot our limit of ducks and geese. Then the landowner came out and took the pic and wanted his goose in there too. so settle down boys. lol. Nice spot. I was wondering when or if someone would spot that.


:lame: I doubt your story is true. Think of a better excuse next time or leave the extra bird out of the picture you post on the internet.  Nice shoot.


----------

